# Sometimes you have to stop and take a minute or two



## BikerGremling (9 mo ago)

Last weekend, I was test-driving my M135i after servicing the gearbox and differential. It had rained, but regardless, I took my car to a very twisty and narrow road nearby. At one point I just had to stop, admire the scenery and take some pictures of my car.


----------



## moderator (7 mo ago)

Great pics! Wonderful car and setting


----------

